# Rodding machine



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone know much about this machine from Steel Dragon Tools? Half the price of ridgid but is it worth it?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Search steel dragon tools on here, Ridgid forum, and DCF. Lotsa discussion to be read.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

bhawk4747 said:


> View attachment 25769
> 
> 
> Anyone know much about this machine from Steel Dragon Tools? Half the price of ridgid but is it worth it?


Whut SewerRat said...but the consensus is *no* if that's what you're after.


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

You will curse the day that *any* cheap machine or cable cast its evil shadow across your soul. Don't even _think_ about it.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Hmm now who says "buy cheep...buy twice?"


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kevan said:


> You will curse the day that *any* cheap machine or cable cast its evil shadow across your soul. Don't even _think_ about it.



Nothing like calling my Ridgid rep and having him lend me a machine while mine is out for service.

David


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

damnplumber said:


> Hmm now who says "buy cheep...buy twice?"


I do. The first time that machine breaks down on in front of a customer, you'll wish you just bought a k50 to begin with. I'm willing to bet a used K50 is cheaper and better quality than that steel dragon.


----------

